# Nginx re-installation options



## Pacoup (Jan 8, 2013)

When you first install some packages, a terminal-based GUI comes up with several installation/compilation options (when executing *make install clean* in a ports folder).

For example, with Nginx, it's going to ask you whether you want to enable the HTTP_REWRITE_MODULE etc.

My problem is I've already installed Nginx but I need to reinstall/recompile it with different options. However, I could not find how to bring up the options screen again when calling *make install clean*.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Etienne


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2013)

See ports(7).  Look at the config and rmconfig options.


----------



## Pacoup (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you!

And for the sake of an answer for others, you need to deinstall and then run with the config option:

In the ports folder of the desired application:

1. [CMD=""]make deinstall[/CMD]

2. [CMD=""]make *config* install clean[/CMD]


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 8, 2013)

Pacoup said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> And for the sake of an answer for others, you need to deinstall and then run with the config option:
> 
> ...



It's enough to run
`# make config reinstall clean`

which should do the same thing as yours, except it changes the configuration before altering the system.


----------

